# Internship and A+



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been working on the hardware team here and I've learned a lot. I think I've been doing reasonably well at helping people, I can compile parts for and assemble a computer, troubleshoot most common problems, troubleshoot a lot of _uncommon_ problems, and I've found that I actually enjoy helping people, something I never thought would happen, given my usually cynical nature. :4-dontkno

So I've been thinking about getting a job in the IT/computer industry. The problem is, no one is hiring. Certainly they're not hiring someone with no experience, no certifications, and whose biggest qualification is, "I'm a hardware team member on an internet forum." I've tried Best Buy and also dropped a few hints about it at two local computer shops, and as far as I can tell the odds of me being hired at those places is just about zero. But then a thought struck me; what if they didn't have to pay me?

I could take an internship type position at one of the local computer shops, build up experience and references. I think the owners would be more amiable to that, since they'd get someone who's fairly knowledgeable about computers and can build 2-4 a day, and they'd pay me essentially peanuts, if at all.

I was also thinking about getting an A+ certification. I know there are classes you can take that prepare you for A+ and administer you the test, but most of them are just a little expensive, especially since I've just started college and haven't found a job yet. So how difficult is the A+ exam? I've got experience with both hardware and software and have done programming in three languages (Python, Java, C++, also a little bit of ASM), so I've got those concepts all down... If I could just pay for the test and bone up for it online, that would be excellent, rather than paying for a class as well.

I figure with an A+ certification, 2-3mo working experience, and a practical working knowledge of most things computer-related, I could get a job at a local store or major chain. In the mean time I could just get by as a fry cook or grocery stocker (though even those positions are getting harder to find), and work my way towards a degree.

Does that sound like a plan? Any advice? I've been toeing the waters for a while now at this site and I figure it's time I put my foot in. One more question: Should I put TSF on my resumé? :wink:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I've been working on the hardware team here and I've learned a lot. I think I've been doing reasonably well at helping people, I can compile parts for and assemble a computer, troubleshoot most common problems, troubleshoot a lot of _uncommon_ problems, and I've found that I actually enjoy helping people, something I never thought would happen, given my usually cynical nature. :4-dontkno
> 
> So I've been thinking about getting a job in the IT/computer industry. The problem is, no one is hiring. Certainly they're not hiring someone with no experience, no certifications, and whose biggest qualification is, "I'm a hardware team member on an internet forum." I've tried Best Buy and also dropped a few hints about it at two local computer shops, and as far as I can tell the odds of me being hired at those places is just about zero. But then a thought struck me; what if they didn't have to pay me?
> 
> ...


If you're going to try to get certified, you should definitely start with A+. It's pretty easy to be honest, as long as you put in the time and effort that is necessary. I got certified as a technician in May, and am really glad I did. I feel a lot more confortable knowing that I am.

The thing is, I seem to know more than tech support at HP (I'm trying not to be conceited, but really). 17 is too young to get a job, though; but the certifications are all the right ones. I plan on taking the tests for depot technician and help desk technician at the same time in a couple of weeks.

So, here's what I'd say. Study for and take the A+ Essentials exam (exam code 220-601). You need to pass that and at least one other to get certified; I recommend taking 220-602 second. They're all very related, only things like customer support are stressed in 220-602. Then, if you love it like I do, you can finish off the A+ certifications and maybe move on to something more strenuous.

Good luck, and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

You can view teh CompTIA A+ info here, there are only two exams to take to get A+ certified, and they came out with a new test this year. Basically a hardware and software test. You will need to read up on laser printers for the hardware test, you may have some questions regarding them and how to repair them.

Usually a nice place to start out is doing tech support for a computer or internet company. That will give you some experience in customer service and talking to people about something technical, and also operating systems. 

You may want to check at your college for computer courses, every college I've seen offers some sort of computer repair class that will help you with preparing for the A+. Some universities also do like an audit class, you sit in and learn, but you don't get college credits for it, usually is alot cheaper too.

I'm not gonna sit here and say that the A+ is going to be easy, it's easy for people who are doing builds, repairs, and working with computers alot. But for someone that doesn't have alot of experience, they won't be that easy. I took my A+ with 4 other students that went through a A+ hardware and software class (two classes), I was the only one that got my certification that day. But I worked as tech support, built quite a few desktops, and was working at best buy as a tech for about a month before I took the test.

Get some books, take classes, see about a tech support or job at best buy, thats going to help you out the most.


----------

